# pigmented ink transfer vs plastisol transfer



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

wuts the difference between the pigmented ink transfer and plastisol transfer. 
if some1 can point out each one's advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol transfer is the same as a plastisol silkscreen done directly on a garment. The design is melted on to the shirt with a heat press. Done right, you can't tell that it was a transfer, you would think it was a direct silkscreen.

Pigmented ink transfers are water based and depending upon the transfer paper used, can leave a noticeable polymer film over your design. Plastisol transfers leave no such film.

I think plastisol holds up better in the wash, but I am sure I would get some arguments over that statement.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

To add to those points - 

Plastisol is most commonly ordered out from a transfer company that makes them for you, whereas pigment is usually printed in house on a desktop inkjet printer.

I prefer the finished look and durability of plastisol, however the pigment is a nice option for controlling your own production as well as doing photos on apparel.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Plastisol are better untel you go and wash them if you go to laundry mat you can not dry with heat it will crack,flake and peel.
.
.
now with Pigmented ink transfers yuo can wash them in hot water,bleach them and dry them at the laundry mat please note that not all transfer paper are the same so you need ti find the paper that will do this


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I have never had a problem with plastisol cracking due to the heat of a dryer.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Plastisol are better untel you go and wash them if you go to laundry mat you can not dry with heat it will crack,flake and peel.
> .
> .
> now with Pigmented ink transfers you can wash them in hot water,bleach them and dry them at the laundry mat please note that not all transfer paper are the same so you need ti find the paper that will do this


David, that is a misstatement. And you are doing plastisol a disservice by saying that. it may have been your experience but it is not the norm. I have had hundred of screen printed shirts (plastisol) and have yet to have any crack. Also what I supply my clients with comes from companies such as Ace and First edition which make my plastisol transfers and have not had an issue with any of those as well. Lou


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have posted shirts that where done at the laundry mat I can post them some more and show you. the heat at laundry mat is not the same as the dryer you have at home the temp is way up there take shirt and go and put it in for 30 min and see what it will do


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> I have posted shirts that where done at the laundry mat I can post them some more and show you. the heat at laundry mat is not the same as the dryer you have at home the temp is way up there take shirt and go and put it in for 30 min and see what it will do


Again, your situation is not the norm. And I know that you can adjust the heat in laundry mats. Other wise a lot of people would have problems with items that requre different heat setting..


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Lou ace is the ones that I did this with
I will post some more or may be you should go to the laundry mat and try and see


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

how many people change the heat at laundry mats not many


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> how many people change the heat at laundry mats not many


Now your trying to justify your statements.. Just ask a woman..


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

LOU what is it with you why do you do this all I am saying is I did test and this is what happin now I am bad boy becouse I tell or give what I see you know that I do not make up what I see or do and I do pay for all my test and call it as I see it I thought that is what this forum is about to give out infor no matter if it is good or bad it dois happin and that is all I am saying have good day


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

mrdavid said:


> how many people change the heat at laundry mats not many


How many people actually use a laundry mat.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't think Lou was attacking anyone on here. The way you worded your post David, it gave a general feeling that plastisol transfers were bad, especially compared to digital transfers. There are many people on these forums that use plastisol on a daily basis without any problems. You have to remember that ALL transfers can have problems at anytime. When I first used Ironall, I had a bad experience, but I changed some settings and it was fixed. The same thing can happen with plastisol transfers: not enough pressure, too much heat, to little heat, etc., that can affect them in the long run. I think everyone appreciate your input on this.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think David did some laundry mat tests using a stock transfer from Art Brands (single color white skull) and some digital transfers. I remember the post and the pics.

As for laundry mats and not adjusting dryer temps thats just silly. I havent been in a laundry mat since I was 6 years old. I know you did those test as an extreme example so saying plastisol doesnt hold up as well as a digital transfer at a laundry mat is misleading info for someone looking at the longevity of transfers.

I know what you are saying but it is irrelevant in a discussion of which is the better transfer under normal wash cycles.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will you may or may not like what I have said but I have made my statment and now I will get more transfers from all over and see what is what thanks


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Viva la DTG!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> LOU what is it with you why do you do this all I am saying is I did test and this is what happin now I am bad boy becouse I tell or give what I see you know that I do not make up what I see or do and I do pay for all my test and call it as I see it I thought that is what this forum is about to give out infor no matter if it is good or bad it dois happin and that is all I am saying have good day


Your not a bad boy but your answers were just not correct. I think my answers to you are justified because you misstated the facts. because you had a problem with a plastisol transfer in one laundry mat because you did not adjust the heat does not justify you telling people here that plastisol transfers are bad and they crack when in a dryer. I would also say that people using a laundty mat propaply represent less then 1% of the population. If I was an industry spokes person I woud probably say the same thing. (And I have been called one) I know you mean well David but if your going to make statements that are not accurate then I think you should state them in a manner that discribes your situation. Not the industry which 99% of the shirts are made of use. There are a lot of new people here and you may discourage them from using plastisol transfer as many here use to operate our business. As stated by others above me. Like I said it was not an attack on you it was in reference to what you said only. I know you are trying to help others. I don't know how many shirts you have done with plastisol transfers but I have done thousands and I have never had a customer call me and say they cracked in the dryer. And as one member said if it was a stock transfer then that again is a different matter completly and it should be addressed to that type and company.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Very well said Lou, I have did many plastisol transfers and I have never had any problems with cracking, now granted I never taken them to a laundry mat, but I am pretty sure some of my clients have and they have never complained to me about cracking.


----------

